# Liquid fert app rate



## Copper1291 (Mar 14, 2019)

I have a product "Urban Farms Liquid Lawn", in a concentrated 13-1-2 formula. It weighs approximately 12 lbs, and states to mix 1/2 concentrate per gallon as base mix rate. It also states, 12-15 oz., should cover 5k sq feet about 8 times. I've broken it down to be about 2.4-3 oz./k. At that rate how much N am I getting down per app. I watched an episode of LCN where he covers this topic but just would like to verify....I came up to about .05 lb of N per app. I have a 2.5k lawn that I tend to so if y'all can point me in a better direction any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Does the label state the weight of a gallon? We could use the weight of a gallon of water, but it won't be accurate.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

This stuff?

https://www.theurbanfarm.com/liquidlawn.html

.05#N/k is in line with a lot of liquid fert labels. I've been doing .1#N/g/k of ammonium sulfate as foliar spray in the cooler months without any issue yet. I won't spray that strong when it heats up though.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^ I could not find their product label.


----------



## Copper1291 (Mar 14, 2019)

Gman it weighs 12 pounds I believe.

Dkrem yes that's the stuff I have. Would I be better off purchasing something else in the future?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Copper1291 You mentioned the weight in your original post and I missed it.

12lb/1g = 12lb/128oz = 12(0.13)lb of N/128oz = 0.012lb of N/oz

I've read their instructions 3 times and I'm not sure how much to apply. They seem to indicate to apply 1 gallon/acre, or ~3oz/ksqft (this also matches the 15oz in 5ksqft lawn). This will then translate to 0.035lb of N/ksqft.


----------



## Copper1291 (Mar 14, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## ghutch (Nov 8, 2018)

The label I found online said it weighs 11.5 lbs.
You'd have to put down about 23 oz / k² to get 1/4 oz N


----------



## grass blade (Oct 15, 2018)

Is this a snake oil or not?


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

grass blade said:


> Is this a snake oil or not?


Not sure what you mean. It's just fertilizer.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

ryeguy said:


> grass blade said:
> 
> 
> > Is this a snake oil or not?
> ...


I think his point is similar to what was discussed in the Super Juice thread. Obviously liquid fertilizer is not snake oil, but the question is whether or not you're getting taken to the cleaners based on the cost of this stuff. On the website linked earlier, there is a deal for 4 gallons for $100. Based on g-man's calcs there's 6.144 pounds of N in that package. You can make your own liquid fertilizer by dissolving urea or ammonium sulfate, which would be far cheaper.

I'm willing to put in the effort to save that money so I don't think it is worth it, but to someone else they may simply want something they can dump in a sprayer and start spraying. Really a cost-benefit question you'll have to answer for yourself.


----------

